# Bowling on a budget



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

Avalon Bowling Center is running Crazy Fall Specials. ..Tuesday 4- close $2 per game or $15 unlimited. Wednesday 6-close .93 cent games, Friday Night only $5 per person, per hour from 4pm- midnight.... Saturday til 4 pm $2 games..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
no better time to take the family bowling...
2986 Avalon Blvd 
Milton, Fl. 32583
995-4006


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a great deal for sure! Bowling in general has become VERY expensive(talking about AMF especially). Thanks for posting.


----------

